# How to Seiza



## Eastpointvet (Jan 12, 2014)

Hello again,

So I've attended a couple of classes now and I have one large concern. How to seiza properly.

This is actually one of my favorite parts of class thus far. I feel that it has a lot of culture and respect involved with it, but it's painful for me at the moment.

I've read up on this issue and how often it plagues westerners like myself. However, my knees aren't the problem as it appears with most new practitioners. For one, I feel an extreme tug in my quad muscles. As a result, I feel that I'm leaning forward too much and I'm not able to straighten my back as a result. Also, the tops of my feet feel uncomfortable with all of my weight pressed against them on the hardwood floor.

So, if anyone has any tips to how I can practice this properly, it would be appreciated. I don't know whether the problem lies in my flexibility or my technique. 

I showed my daughter how we seiza at the beginning and end of class since she's involved with TKD. She was able to do it almost perfectly. I'm a bit jealous lol.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 12, 2014)

To be honest, just do it. The knack of doing it is to tough through it with as good a form as you can and mother nature will take care of the rest.  

"Old school"


----------



## seasoned (Jan 12, 2014)

OK because you seem like a good guy, here goes. 

At home from a standing position bend your knee and grab your foot with the hand on the same side. Pull the foot up and try to touch your butt with your heel. Hold it for a short time then do the other side. This will allow you to bend the knee with out your body weight on the legs. Once you can touch your butt the rest should be easy.

You will see long distance runners doing this stretch.

Good luck.


----------



## K-man (Jan 12, 2014)

Also it helps if one foot is resting on the other, not side by side. It just alters your body position slightly but makes a big difference in comfort.
:asian:


----------



## Eastpointvet (Jan 12, 2014)

seasoned said:


> OK because you seem like a good guy, here goes.
> 
> At home from a standing position bend your knee and grab your foot with the hand on the same side. Pull the foot up and try to touch your butt with your heel. Hold it for a short time then do the other side. This will allow you to bend the knee with out your body weight on the legs. Once you can touch your butt the rest should be easy.
> 
> ...




Ooooooh! I've done this before in my cross-country running days. I'll be sure to emphasize this more. Thanks!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 12, 2014)

What I always tell people is to relax and find a position with slight shift or foot posture that makes it comfortable for you.  

Here is an aikido site showing two variations:

http://www.aikido-student.com/seiza.php

Personally I use neither of these regularly and instead fold my feet over each other and then sit.

Kind've like in this photo:






However I can do all three and some times change to accommodate what feels good at that moment!


Bottom line find a position that is comfortable for you!


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 13, 2014)

You may need to break things in more gradually, if your quads are tightening up. 

The easiest way to adjust things, is to get a soft mat that you can use at home, and practice your kneeling on it.  What can really help you get adjusted gradually, is by taking a couple of small cushions, and putting them right behind the inside of your knees, so that your thigh and calf make a "sandwich" with the cushion.  

If you don't have any dedicated cushions, those hand-held striking pads (about 8 inches in diameter / span) can be used.  

With time, you'll find your flexibility increasing, and your muscles not tightening up as much.


----------



## Sojobo (Jan 17, 2014)

You could try sitting in "Kiza" instead (like Seiza but with balls of the foot on the floor not the tops of the feet).

Also, don't forget - your backside should not touch you feet when sitting in Seiza! This may take some of the pressure off your quads.


----------

